# Maumee Bay searchers believe missing Ohio dad, son found



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

TOLEDO-- Authorities believe they've found the bodies of a Toledo father and son who disappeared Monday after they were seen fishing on Maumee Bay.









More...


----------

